# Too Soon To Take Out Of Storage?



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Being fairly new to the travel trailer world I of course need to turn to my friends here and ask yet another question!

We have the itch to go camping within the next few weeks. Currently we have the 250RS stored and winterized, which brings me to the question. How early is too early to dewinterize? Our daytime temps are well above freezing now but at night we can see temps dip into the 20's for a few hours. Am I taking an unnecessary risk flushing out the antifreeze or should I be OK? It's no big deal to pull the battery after our trip and keep it inside but I certainly am not going to treat the water lines again. Any other dewinterizing tips appreciated by this "newbie" as well.

You guys got me through the winterizing procedures, I'm sure you will get me through this.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd say if you got the itch, scratch it, and head on out!! You could always just spend a couple minutes at the end of your camping weekend and use a small compressor and blow the lines out. Most likely would be good enough till the freezing temps go away.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

knauby said:


> Being fairly new to the travel trailer world I of course need to turn to my friends here and ask yet another question!
> 
> We have the itch to go camping within the next few weeks. Currently we have the 250RS stored and winterized, which brings me to the question. How early is too early to dewinterize? Our daytime temps are well above freezing now but at night we can see temps dip into the 20's for a few hours. Am I taking an unnecessary risk flushing out the antifreeze or should I be OK? It's no big deal to pull the battery after our trip and keep it inside but I certainly am not going to treat the water lines again. Any other dewinterizing tips appreciated by this "newbie" as well.
> 
> You guys got me through the winterizing procedures, I'm sure you will get me through this.


That spring itch is always the worse one. Although I too recommend you consider the trip, I also recommend you re-winterize your system immediately when you return before the next freeze. I left Maryland on March 10th and could not de-winterize the trailer the day before becuase it was going to freeze that night. Had to wait until I got to Myrtle Beach to de-winterize. You really don't want to break a line..... been there ....done that!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Here in NJ I flushed the pink stuff March 1. Trailer gets down to 40f after a 26f night. Then the sun heats the interior up to 60f during the day. Interior lines are safe. If the average temp is 36f and above I don't find freezing issues. From my Koi pond and hydroponics experience.

For peace of mind you can use air to blow out the lines. This will give decent protection after those early season trips.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

After yesterdays snow storm....AND another one coming....I'll be waiting a while longer


----------



## knauby (Aug 16, 2012)

Sandlapper said:


> I'd say if you got the itch, scratch it, and head on out!! You could always just spend a couple minutes at the end of your camping weekend and use a small compressor and blow the lines out. Most likely would be good enough till the freezing temps go away.


I do have an air compressor, I will have to research how to blow out the lines. I assume you just use the city inlet and open each faucet? Do you blow them out 'til the low point drains or are they first?


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

egregg57 said:


> After yesterdays snow storm....AND another one coming....I'll be waiting a while longer


It's "Spring-Time"! What are you worried about?


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

knauby said:


> I'd say if you got the itch, scratch it, and head on out!! You could always just spend a couple minutes at the end of your camping weekend and use a small compressor and blow the lines out. Most likely would be good enough till the freezing temps go away.


I do have an air compressor, I will have to research how to blow out the lines. I assume you just use the city inlet and open each faucet? Do you blow them out 'til the low point drains or are they first?
[/quote]

Be real careful here. Air compressors can produce pressures of 100 - 150 psi. This is more than enough to damage your lines, fittings, and seals. Be sure to purchase an adapter from an RV store that limits the pressure to about 30 psi.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

As far as blowing the lines out with air, I usually turn the pressure down on the compressor, like said earlier, 30-40 psi. I drain the low point drains first by taking the caps off and opening all faucets. Then, put the caps back on the drains (low point), hook the compressor to the blow out plug, which could be bought about anywhere,and start blowing out the lines. I always start with the faucet that is closest to where i'm shooting in the air. Hot, then cold, then both. Close those. Move to the next one. So on and so forth. Hopefully that will get most, if not all the water out. I guess you could drain your hot water heater as well. Here in South Carolina thats how i winterize the camper all winter, but up north and else where, i'm assuming more winterizing is needed.


----------

